# Gesplitertes Glas



## Meister Eder (10. Mai 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich will einen effekt erziehlen der wie ein einschussloch im monitor wirkt und zu rand hin splittert. vielleicht hat jemand eine idee wie man sowas macht oder eventuell gibt es ja dazu schon irgendwo ein tutorial. 

danke,

eder


----------



## JoeFrag (10. Mai 2003)

Tach erst,

ich habe mal für dich gegooglet und das ist dabei heraus gekommen:
http://sms-textil.de/a/gfx4everredesign/tobject.htm

vieleicht hilft dir das Tutorial ja weiter.


----------



## DaJojo (11. Mai 2003)

*Einschuss*

Hi Meister Eder,

Eischüsse oder Glasbruch sind in Photoshop gar nicht so schwer zu erstellen: Ebene erzeugen -> mit verschiedenen Grautönen von innen nach außen zeichnen -> Splitterverlauf mit dunklen Grautönen bis hin zu schwarz darüber zeichnen -> bei einem simulierten Durchschuss in der Mitte eine kleine kreisrunde Auswahl erstellen und deren Inhalt löschen. -> Nun noch die Deckkraft der Ebene auf einen angenehmen Wert (dürfte zwischen 30 - 40 % zu finden sein) einstellen... und schon hast du deinen Effekt. Ich häng dir als Beispiel mal eine Datei von mir an.

MfG aus dem Schwarzwald

DaJojo


----------

